# pics Oswego feb 2007



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

heres some pics from feb 10,2007 just in case anybody forgot what this white stuff is


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

*more pics*

more pics of the voyage to oswego


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

*and more*

more pics of the voyage


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

*more pics*

more pics of feb 2007 storm


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

*more pics*

more pics feb 2007 trip to oswego


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

*any one from upstate ny?*

anyone from oswego here on plowsite?


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yea I am about 20 to 30 mins away.. was bad up there.. i was up there tongiht.. all you see now is payloaders,skid steers and dump trucks working round the clock hauling it away. you snowmobile up there???


----------



## BBC454S (Dec 24, 2003)

:realmad: I AM IN PALARMO N.Y THIS IS NOT EVEN FUNNY I HAVE PICS IN MY CAM WILL POST LATER SEND PLOW TRUCKS ROOF SHOVELERS AND BEER WERE BURIED ALIVE


----------



## hemisareslow (Dec 27, 2006)

I am in Fulton, NY...just outside Oswego...I had to go to oswego yesterday to dig out some of our equipment that got snowed in there...I don't have any pics from oswego but here are some from my house...and from an old house and barn that are on the property i own...the pic of my gf is to show how much snow was at the bottom of the driveway when the plow went by...she is 5'10"


----------



## hemisareslow (Dec 27, 2006)

more pics....








can you find my snowmobile in this pic????








how bout my 4 wheeler in this pic????








my house...


----------



## hemisareslow (Dec 27, 2006)

and some more
my belarus 420....snow blower for this tractor was about 400 feet behind the tractor...that was fun to go get...nice being caught with my pants down...








my JD420w...








Our CAT 257B....saved my arse this weekend


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Good pics!!

Hemisareslow, are you the same hemisareslow over on thedieselplace.com?


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Get much side slip with that little CAT?

We've had more than one dozer over the side of Vail Pass by pushing to close to the edge.
Red Mountain we don't even talk about, lost several dedicated employees on that bad mother. Had pictures of the slide area, snow shed there, and the Memorial, but I can't find 'em.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

yea hes the same loser over on the dieselplace. he was also supposed to be in buffalo this weekend to give me my stuff hahahaha!!! maybe one day youll get a plow on your 2500hd then you wont have to go out and rent a cat. or you could come down here and borrow some of my toys!!!!prsport


----------



## hemisareslow (Dec 27, 2006)

bowtie_guy;370100 said:


> Good pics!!
> 
> Hemisareslow, are you the same hemisareslow over on thedieselplace.com?


THAT I AM



Rampart Ranger;370235 said:


> Get much side slip with that little CAT?
> 
> We've had more than one dozer over the side of Vail Pass by pushing to close to the edge.
> Red Mountain we don't even talk about, lost several dedicated employees on that bad mother. Had pictures of the slide area, snow shed there, and the Memorial, but I can't find 'em.


NOT TO BAD SIDE SLIP...THEN AGAIN I REALLY WASN'T ANY ANY STEEP ANGLES...I WILL SAY IT DID MUCH BETTER IN THE POWDER THAN IT DOES ON THE HARD PACK ICY SNOW THAT LEFT AFTER I PLOWED...



ServiceOnSite;370324 said:


> yea hes the same loser over on the dieselplace. he was also supposed to be in buffalo this weekend to give me my stuff hahahaha!!! maybe one day youll get a plow on your 2500hd then you wont have to go out and rent a cat. or you could come down here and borrow some of my toys!!!!prsport


YEAH YEAH YEAH...I'LL BE UP IN 2 WEEKS...AND I MAY NOT HAVE A PLOW ON MY TRUCK...BUT I STILL DO HAVE THE CJ-7 WITH A BLOW AND THE 6' SNOW BLOWER ON THE TRACTOR....JUST DIDN'T HAVE TIME TO GET THEM READY BEFORE THE SNOW HIT...THEY ARE BOTH GOOD TO GO NOW...


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Seems like the machine of choice would be a skid steer, backhoe, or front end loader rather then a truck plow for that much snow.


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

what a sight, look at the rooves and berms !
At last a true local posts  

very nice ones hemis
stay safe


----------



## hemisareslow (Dec 27, 2006)

The Lake Effect Machine Is Getting Ready To Give It Another Go..they Are Saying My Neck Of The Would Should Expect Another 16-24 Inches In The Next 24 Hours....this Should Be Fun...


----------



## PackItTight (Nov 11, 2004)

lmfao so thats what snow looks like. i have been sitting out front of my house in shorts and a T for the past couple weeks here on the island. looks like we may get some rain. loving this winter. hope you guys are having fun. you guys plowing up north could share the wealth, i am sure i can get a dozen guys up there tommorow. HA.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Got a call from my budy yesterday. Said his brother rented 2 bobcat's, a F550 dump and went up to Oswego. He said he was piling snow and clearing driveways. He said he's making lot of cash.....


----------



## hemisareslow (Dec 27, 2006)

I Believe It...


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bryan, road trip to Oswego?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Tom,
I thought about it. Did you get to plow anything?
I plowed some stuff in central NJ today. Not a bad day but it could be better.


----------



## hemisareslow (Dec 27, 2006)

BlueRam2500;371394 said:


> Bryan, road trip to Oswego?


LEME KNOW IF YOU GUYS COME UP...I HAVE A PLACE YOU COULD CRASH


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bryan, I was out plowing all day and into the night. Truck did great, even though I slid into a customer's house. No damage to the house, but lets just say that my truck has its first battle wound.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

hemisareslow;371619 said:


> LEME KNOW IF YOU GUYS COME UP...I HAVE A PLACE YOU COULD CRASH


Thanks for the offer. At this time I will pass. But the next time something happens, I will look you up.

Tom,
Don't sweat it. It won't be the last battle scar I am sure. Glad to hear you made $$.


----------

